# The pink roller blades



## LaFoto (May 23, 2009)

While sitting in a piazza in Venice having a quick lunch, I saw this little girl getting ready for a trip on her roller blades and just had to grab my camera (the Sigma 70-300mm was on, anyway) and capture her. All that pink on her is sooo very much "little girl pink", and I liked the sight.


----------



## LaFoto (May 24, 2009)

Is it all boring?


----------



## Crazydad (May 24, 2009)

I don't think it is boring at all. Being the father of 2 girls, this shot really made me smile. I love how simple it is, just like young children.

Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## JohnMF (May 24, 2009)

heh heh... She's even painted her finger nails pink. 

I know she's looking down at something, but I think if her eyes had been more visible it can make the viewer feel a little more connection with the image... does that make sense?


----------



## LaFoto (May 25, 2009)

It sure makes sense. There was no connection. She didn't know I was aiming my zoom lens at her. She was more than 100m away from where I was sitting. I had only spotted all the PINK out of the side of my eye, said to my husband "lean over - MUST get that scene!", and took her photo a mere instant before she put herself onto her feet (and rollers) and took off. So true fact is: she is in the process of wanting to get up, that's why she's already looking at where she's going to place her hand next to helf herself up. A very, very spur-of-the-moment snap.


----------



## JohnMF (May 25, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> It sure makes sense. There was no connection. She didn't know I was aiming my zoom lens at her. She was more than 100m away from where I was sitting. I had only spotted all the PINK out of the side of my eye, said to my husband "lean over - MUST get that scene!", and took her photo a mere instant before she put herself onto her feet (and rollers) and took off. So true fact is: she is in the process of wanting to get up, that's why she's already looking at where she's going to place her hand next to helf herself up. A very, very spur-of-the-moment snap.



ah... that makes sense now. I thought she was maybe playing with stones (a source of endless entertainment for me when i was a child  ) or something else on the floor


----------



## LuckySo-n-So (May 25, 2009)

LaFoto said:


> While sitting in a piazza in Venice having a quick lunch...


 
My how I wish I could say that with the non-chalance you did...

I really like that photo.

What really catches my eye is the ancient engraving around the base of the fountain.  I think about the artisan who carved that (maybe hundreds of years ago) and what he would think of that cute little girl sitting on it with pink roller blades and pink fingernails.  How many little girls have sat in that same spot on that same fountain over the centuries?

I'm not accusing you of this, Corinna, but I think sometimes Europeans don't really notice the history that is around them.


----------



## Chairman7w (May 25, 2009)

Great capture, I love it.


----------



## Carolina_Blue (May 25, 2009)

I love the candidness of the shot.  I probably would have desaturated the brick wall behind her though.  I think it competes for attention.


----------



## curly (May 25, 2009)

very nice shot. i like the brick wall as the background, with no people walking behind her. it makes it seem like it is just her and her pink roller blades


----------



## Iron Flatline (May 26, 2009)

Very nice shot. I love kids' determination... I would not want to rollerblade on cobblestone, but try explaining that to a child


----------



## Roger (May 26, 2009)

Iron Flatline said:


> Very nice shot. I love kids' determination... I would not want to rollerblade on cobblestone, but try explaining that to a child



Some of the Piazza's are almost flat lol.....nice capture Corinna, good composition too.


----------

